# Players who are taller than their listed height



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I came across the 2000 pre-draft measurements, and some players suprised me with their measurements :

*Etan Thomas* : 6'10.5" / 7'2.5" wingspan / 260 lbs

*Stromiel Swift* : 6'10.5" / 7'2.5" wingspan / 220 lbs

*Quentin Richardson* : 6'6.25" / 7'0.5" wingspan / 223 lbs

*Jerome Moiso* : 7'0.5" / 7'2" wingspan / 232 lbs

*Mike Miller* : 6'9" / 6'9.5" wingspan / 211 lbs

*Kenyon Martin* : 6'10" / 6'11.5" wingspan / 234 lbs

*Eduardo Najera* : 6'7.5"/ 6'11.5" wingspan / 235 lbs

*Players height are w/shoes *


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

you mean to say they're actually taller or that they're wingspan makes them seem taller? because i doubt most of these guys are taller than their measured heights.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw that Battier was listed at 6'10'' at the pre draft camp. Memphis now has 3 players who are taller than their listed height....

Antonio Davis is also taller than his height posted. He is 6'9'' at NBA.com....but when compared to other players measured at the same height...he was shown to be about 2 inches taller.

Robert Swift is listed at 7'0''...even tho he is 7'1'' w/ shoes.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> you mean to say they're actually taller or that they're wingspan makes them seem taller? because i doubt most of these guys are taller than their measured heights.


No, these players are listed below of what they measured out

Stromile Swift : NBA listed height : 6'9" ; measured 6'10.5"

Kenyon Martin : NBA listed height : 6'9" ; measured 6'10"

Jerome Moiso : NBA listed height : 6'10" ; measured 7'0.5"

Etan Thomas : NBA listed height : 6'9" ; measured 6'10.5"

Quentin Richardson : NBA listed height : 6'5" ; measured 6'6.25"


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> Jerome Moiso : NBA listed height : 6'10" ; measured 7'0.5"


That's a shocker. He doesn't look that big when he plays.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

if you google Tracy Mcgrady 6'9", you'll find that many sites list him as 6'9". this is an exerpt from the washington post

"McGrady, who fell one point short of his career high, shot 20-of-30 from the field, hitting a career-high eight 3-pointers. But the 6-9 superstar could not make his last one"

http://sports.washingtonpost.com/nba/recap.cfm?league=nba&game_id=192730

i dont know if hes 6'8" or 6'9" doesnt really make much of a difference to me.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> I saw that Battier was listed at 6'10'' at the pre draft camp. Memphis now has 3 players who are taller than their listed height....


Battier? Surely not. He's about 6'6".


One guy who's definitely taller than his listed height is Kevin Garnett. He always insisted on being listed as 6'11", even when he sprouted to 7'1".


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Battier is NOT 6'6. Get your facts straight. He's almost 6'10" with shoes, so says his measurements from the 2001 draft. You guys must also remember these heights they measured at are WITH shoes, and since the definition of height would entail being measured with no shoes on, these guys are actually using the real definition of height, for the most part.

Brendan Haywood is another one to add to your list, he measured close to 7'2" with shoes. McGrady is probably close to 6'9" w/ shoes.

Garnett is probably just over 7' w/ shoes. Shaq's about 7'2" w/ em as well.


So, since I'm 5'8" and with shoes I'm close to 5'9 1/2" - If I list my height at 5'9 on my license, am I shortchanging myself? Or am I lying? All depends on your definition of the word 'height'. You can say these players always wear shoes when they play, but how often do you go out in public in bare feet?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Eddie Najera is a lot smaller than I thought!

6'6.5" w/o shoes / 8'8" standing reach. There are a few SG'/SF's who have a bigger standing reach than Najera :

Desmond Mason : 8'10"
Darius Miles : 9'1.5"
Mo Petteson : 8'8"
Marko Jaric : 8'8"


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a shocker. He doesn't look that big when he plays.


That is because he sucks so bad (Jerome Moiso).


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> I came across the 2000 pre-draft measurements, and some players suprised me with their measurements :
> 
> *Etan Thomas* : 6'10.5" / 7'2.5" wingspan / 260 lbs
> ...


Everyone of those heights is dead wrong. All are over.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> Battier is NOT 6'6. Get your facts straight. He's almost 6'10" with shoes, so says his measurements from the 2001 draft. You guys must also remember these heights they measured at are WITH shoes, and since the definition of height would entail being measured with no shoes on, these guys are actually using the real definition of height, for the most part.
> 
> Brendan Haywood is another one to add to your list, he measured close to 7'2" with shoes. McGrady is probably close to 6'9" w/ shoes.
> ...


Uh No, Battier is a tad under 6-7 without shoes on. 6-8 with them on.

KG is close to 7 without shoes, over 7 with them.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: Players who are taller than their listed height*



> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone of those heights is dead wrong. All are over.



http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:B3LGufF931YJ:www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/chicago2.PDF


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

If I can dig up the Pre-Draft measurements I'll show you that Battier was 6'9 1/2" w/ shoes.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chris Bosh is listed at 6'10 n he was measured 6'11.5 wit shoe at the pre-draft camp


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>roastedtoaster</b>!
> if you google Tracy Mcgrady 6'9", you'll find that many sites list him as 6'9". this is an exerpt from the washington post
> 
> "McGrady, who fell one point short of his career high, shot 20-of-30 from the field, hitting a career-high eight 3-pointers. But the 6-9 superstar could not make his last one"
> ...


McGrady is likely right around 6'9". Just watching him play the last few years, he is as tall or taller than many of the league's PFs.


----------



## Teizusmice (Jul 24, 2021)

DaBruins said:


> you mean to say they're actually taller or that they're wingspan makes them seem taller? because i doubt most of these guys are taller than their measured heights.


They do that for a reason, they want to appear shorter before everyone plays them so that they’ll game plan differently… if you think someone’s 2 1/2 inches shorter than they’re listed you’re gonna plan to guard them a little different and when they see you everything they planned goes out the window


----------

